# Bin Cage Size



## Cheshire Gleam

I've been wanting to downgrade some of my cages due to them taking up a lot of room, resources and I'm going to have up to four more litters in October. I only have two of these bins, measuring in inches 34 L x 19 H x 16 W (in centimeters it's 86.36 L x 48.26 H x 40.64 W, sorry if that's inaccurate, got it off of Google). They do wonderfully in this size but I know mice don't need that much space, that's why I want to downgrade and I won't have to put so many hides and other items in one individual cage for only a few mice. I've had up to ten does in one of these bins but recently took four out to be bred, leaving only six older does left. I use ten gallon aquariums for my bucks and as breeding cages, so I wouldn't prefer anything smaller than that. What's a good sized storage bin that fanciers like to use that can fit a decent amount of mice? It doesn't matter too much, there's tons of sizes at Walmart for cheap, but suggestions never hurt.


----------



## Lilly

Target and home depot have 16 QT sterlite bins, they're pretty nice for a group of 3-4 (sorry i know thats not quite what you asked)

https://www.target.com/p/sterilite-16-q ... A-13785839

Obviously with it being a LOT shorter they can chew at the corners, I use them and just mesh the corners as needed if they do but something to be aware of.

For my bigger groups I use the heft 34 QT bins, but they're similar W x L just a lot shorter than your bins I think

Other people also use sterlite 28 QTs with the latching lids and find that nice for a group of 6-8 adults or so

If cost is not important there is of course lab bins as well to consider


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

The lab cages are nice, but are a little small for me to want to use at the moment and kind of pricey. There's similar bins to what you listed down below at Walmart, I don't have a Target in town. I'm going to get some mesh at TSC for ventilation so I can put the lids on, most of my mice aren't big on escaping though anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly

The lab bins for mice are mostly for lone bucks but the group or rat ones are a really nice size for 3-5 big does, but yes pricey


----------



## SarahC

I like these but they may be smaller than you prefer
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... XU5mPao_0g


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I don't think I can order those and I haven't seen anything like that in the pet stores near me. They look pretty good though.


----------



## SarahC

It's a Spanish company.I get them from UK Amazon.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Oh, okay, I'll have a look then. Thanks.


----------

